# futurible - No entro en futuribles



## eno2

Hello,

futurible
1. adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que podría existir o producirse en el futuro, especialmente si se diese una condición determinada. DLE


> P. ¿Usted, como dijo Trapero, detendría a sus jefes políticos si se lo ordenasen?
> R. No entro en futuribles, pero somos policía judicial y cumpliremos las órdenes de los jueces en todo momento.


I've read English terminology for this but I forgot. I suppose one could also use the laconic 'ifs'.  A pity that futurables does not exist...


----------



## horsewishr

hypothetical situations?


----------



## Elcanario

Something that could become a reality in the future.
Maybe:
R: No entro en futuribles, ...
I don't deal with potential future situations.
Un saludo


----------



## eno2

horsewishr said:


> hypothetical situations?


 That's surely one. Thanks.


Elcanario said:


> Something that could become a reality in the future.
> Maybe:
> R: No entro en futuribles, ...
> I don't deal with potential future situations.
> Un saludo



That's long. Three words. English will perhaps  lack an excellent  one word rendering.
Yes that would be more literal to 'futuribles' but I like much more stressing the 'fictitious' aspect.  You know, when you're refuting a question, not wanting to answer it because it's entirely improbable to happen, a mere conjecture, it's stronger to use 'hypothetical' than 'potential future', which is more like acknowledging already that it probably could happen.

Now, in this context, it very probably could happen indeed, and also he answered when pressed.
When not wanting to answer directly , he could have said:  We will treat ifs /hypothetical situations adequately or according to the law when they happen.


----------



## Elcanario

The guy was just dodging the question with that "no entro en futuribles".
Un saludo


----------



## eno2

Of course it's a glorious one word way to dodge  a question on possible or improbable future developments. But it's about the English version of it. 
It's funny really, 'no entro en futuribles', he but in fact he didn't even dodge the question.
he said two times  'Cumpliría cualquier orden que me diese un juez.' So yes, he would 'detener' them.

*<P.* ¿Usted, como dijo Trapero, detendría a sus jefes políticos si se lo ordenasen?
*R.* No entro en futuribles, pero somos policía judicial y cumpliremos las órdenes de los jueces en todo momento.
*P.* Entonces, lo haría
*R.* Cumpliría cualquier orden que me diese un juez.>https://elpais.com/ccaa/2019/07/07/catalunya/1562521361_717305.htm


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

eno2 said:


> futurible
> 1. adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que podría existir o producirse en el futuro, especialmente si se diese una condición determinada. DLE



¡Ojo, que el uso de tu ejemplo no es adjetivo!

Se trata de un sustantivo, que la RAE también recoge como posibilidad (fíjate en las negritas), pero que tú eliminaste de la cita que haces del DLE;


*(*) DLE
- Futurible*
1. adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que podría existir o producirse en el futuro, especialmente si se diese una condición determinada. *U. t. c. s. m.*


El resto de los foreros sí se refieren al sustantivo, con lo que no andamos desencaminados...

Yo propondría, para traducirlo, unas variantes que se usan de tu "ifs", en unos compuestos más largos, y que por tanto toman mayor relieve que el mero y escueto, lacónico "ifs";

- The ifs and buts of something
- No ifs or whens

La frase, así, quedaría (refiriéndose, alternativamente, a esa situación concreta, o a las situaciones generales);

- I won't deal with *the ifs and buts of it (/ the ifs and buts of something).*
- I won't venture / go into *the if(s) or when(s) of it  (/ a / the  situation).*


Otra posibilidad es usar el término  "hypothetical futures". O variaciones, como "hypothetical considerations" o "future possibilities" (que pueden ir entre comillas, para destacarlas, y darles un perfil más definido);

- I won't deal with / dwell on "hypothetical futures".
("future possibilities" / "hypothetical considerations").


----------



## eno2

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> ¡Ojo, que el uso de tu ejemplo no es adjetivo!
> 
> Se trata de un sustantivo, que la RAE también recoge como posibilidad (fíjate en las negritas), pero que tú eliminaste de la cita que haces del DLE;



No lo tomé por adjetivo.
Claro que 'en futuribles' es substantivo. De que sería adjetivo?
Sabía desde hace tiempo que la RAE prefiere dar  entradas al adjetivo, mencionando, si procede,   el uso como sustantivo en abreviación.
Si no fuese mencionado, lo habría dicho yo aquí, eso si.



> - The ifs and buts of something
> - No ifs or whens[
> - I won't deal with *the ifs and buts of it (/ the ifs and buts of something).*
> - I won't venture / go into *the if(s) or when(s) of it  (/ a / the  situation).*
> 
> 
> Otra posibilidad es usar el término  "hypothetical futures".  O variaciones, como "hypothetical considerations" o "future possibilities" (que pueden ir entre comillas, para destacarlas, y darles un perfil más definido);
> 
> - I won't deal with / dwell on "hypothetical futures".
> ("future possibilities" / "hypothetical considerations").



Yes, 'hypothetical considerations' and 'hypothetical situations': I'm contented with those.
Using the word 'future' suggests you consider it a possible future.  That isn't always the case from the point of  view of the one who gives the answer. One can be confronted with absurd scenarios  by interviewers.   But yes it is considered a possible and even a probable future by the chief of the Mosos  in this context here, so '"hypothetical futures" would work nicely .

I have  seen used 'ifs'  , but I've not  not yet seen used 'ifs and whens'  nor 'ifs and buts' , but I think it wouldn't be a problem to use them.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Tienes razón en que no lo tomaste por sustantivo. Como confirma el hecho de que planteaste la posibilidad de usar la expresión de "ifs". En plural. Es decir, como sustantivo.

Pero eliminaste la nota del DLE - que era la cuestión que corresponde a este hilo. Al eliminar la nota sobre el sustantivo, queda la referencia del DLE únicamente a un adjetivo, y parece que no corresponde a este caso.

Otra posibilidad es "no quiero especular", o "entrar en especulaciones";

- I won't / don't want to speculate.
- I won't go into speculations.


----------



## Ballenero

Maybe...
_No guesswork._


----------



## eno2

How to fit '"no gueswork "in the answer then? 
<No entro en futuribles> = No guesswork? 
I don't feel that  fits.

<I don't respond to guesswork >  would be a fairly brutal thing to say.  And it doesn't sound totally right to me either. 



Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Tienes razón en que no lo tomaste por sustantivo. Como confirma el hecho de que planteaste la posibilidad de usar la expresión de "ifs". En plural. Es decir, como sustantivo.
> 
> Pero eliminaste la nota del DLE - que era la cuestión que corresponde a este hilo. Al eliminar la nota sobre el sustantivo, queda la referencia del DLE únicamente a un adjetivo, y parece que no corresponde a este caso.
> 
> Otra posibilidad es "no quiero especular", o "entrar en especulaciones";
> 
> - I won't / don't want to speculate.
> - I won't go into speculations.



Si quieres tener la última palabra sobre este asunto de adjetivo/sustantivo, tendrás que reaccionar a esto =>Lo tomé simplemente por entendido, por el contexto. Busqué el substantivo .Y siempre doy una traducción tentativa yo mismo. En este caso 'ifs'. Que no es adjetivo tampoco. 
Also the title of the thread is 'futuribles' ( y no futurible.) .  Plural. No suene a adjetivo. 



> - - no quiero entrar en especulaciones
> I won't / don't want to speculate.
> - I won't go into speculations.



<I won't / don't want to speculate> =>.  I don't like it to be used in this context because it's ambiguous.  Of course the person responding doesn't want to speculate.  *He has no need at all to speculate.* He takes the decisions and he knows what he will be doing and he says it what he will be doing.   But he doesn't want  to a be pinned down on a yes or no answer. 
It's the interviewer that wants him to answer on a speculation formulated by  the interviewer. .
Answer:
- I won't  go into speculations. (meaning into* YOUR *speculations)
- no quiero entrar en especulaciones";  (significando en especulaciones *VUESTRAS*)

La palabra futuribles  tiene como raíz  'futuro' y  trata  exclusivamente  de futuro.
Speculate, speculations es muy  general y no   necesariamente  especulativo  sobre el futuro.
Speculate is <Form a theory or conjecture about a subject without firm evidence>.


----------



## gengo

eno2 said:


> That's long. Three words. English will perhaps lack an excellent one word rendering.



I don't deal with hypotheticals, ...


----------



## jilar

Eno2, la palabra que buscas es _futurable_. En inglés existe, lo que no sé es lo común que pueda ser, como ningún nativo te la sugirió pienso que poco común ha de ser.

Future (futuro) + able (posible)


Así mismo existe futurable en español, pero desde luego no se usa tanto como futurible (que esta tampoco, dicho sea de paso). Y futurable sería el futuro deseable.


----------



## eno2

jilar said:


> Eno2, la palabra que buscas es _futurable_. En inglés existe, lo que no sé es lo común que pueda ser, como ningún nativo te la sugirió pienso que poco común ha de ser.
> 
> Future (futuro) + able (posible)


Averigüé Oxford powered Lexico, my favorite free online dictionary of English antes de decir 'no existe', meaning 'no figura'.  DE todas maneras, (casi) no se usa. Even frase.it has not one  example of it




> Así mismo existe futurable en español, pero desde luego no se usa tanto como futurible (que esta tampoco, dicho sea de paso). Y futurable sería el futuro deseable.


Vale, deseable,  si quieres. Esta es una acepción 'positiva'
Me tengo a la acepción dada por DLE y citada en #1 que puede ir en ambas direcciones, (positiva, negativa)

<La palabra _*futurable*_ no está registrada en el Diccionario. La entrada que se muestra a continuación podría estar relacionada: futurible.>

Dicho de paso: una palabra hermosa y lacónica, futurible.



> que esta tampoco, dicho sea de paso)



Muy usado en contexto deportivo, para jóvenes muy prometedores, sobre todo en el ámbito del fútbol.


----------



## Circunflejo

eno2 said:


> DE todas maneras, (casi) no se usa. Even frase.it has not one example of it



I'll give you one. From page 118 of the book _Modeling Messages: The Architect and the Model_ by Karen Moon (published in 2005 by Monacelli Press): 





> Technology renders real what still belongs to a futurable world


 I could provide more examples of use (both in English and Spanish) if you were interested.


----------



## eno2

And what does it men exactly? Or what is it supposed to mean exactly? It looks like 'futuristic' would serve in that sentence....
In Spanish I wouldn't switch futuribles for futurables. 
But in English, I'm interested. (As there no other one word translation). I master more English vocabulary which people would frown at. 

Futurables gives 200 results  (20 pages) in Google and so far as I can see they're all Spanish. I  see  only one result in English ( I didn't check ALL the pages though) futuribles - Google Search


----------



## jilar

Busca con Google, en libros:
Futurable future.

Verás todo lo que preguntas.


----------



## eno2

What do you mean
 #16  =>I looked in Google.

Nobody found a definition that can be cited
Why should I have to go an look for one?  
My question was a good equivalent in English for  'futuribles' (and I got it),  not a slightly deviating  Spanish orthography  that is not to be found in DREA, Collins,  WR  etc..


----------



## jilar

Hombre, leo tus mensajes y deduzco que tienes dudas de la existencia de _futurable_, en inglés.

Y tras el aporte de Circunflejo preguntas qué puede significar. O sea, que no acabas de entender su significado.

Pues si haces lo que te digo verás varios libros donde usan tal palabra y la definen o explican.


----------



## Circunflejo

eno2 said:


> It looks like 'futuristic' would serve in that sentence....



I just looked for examples of use of futurable in English but I didn't check if they were being used with the meaning of Spanish futurible. Therefore, the example that I gave may not be a good one for this thread subject. However, to solve that problem is as easy as to look for examples that could be translated as futurible in Spanish… but, prior to that, it might be a good idea to answer the question(s):



eno2 said:


> And what does it men exactly? Or what is it supposed to mean exactly?



I guess it depends on context. Henri Grenier, in his book Thomistic Philosophy (volumen 2, page 317) published by St. Dunstan's University in 1948 says 





> A futurable, i.e., a conditional future event, is an event which never will take place, but which certainly would take place if some condition were fulfilled


----------



## eno2

I repeat: I would like to use 'futurables'. But that "which will never take place"' proposes  a very narrowed down meaning that excludes itself from use  in relation to 'possible events' or 'scenarios'  in the future


----------



## fenixpollo

gengo said:


> I don't deal with hypotheticals, ...


Gengo has the correct answer. A hypothetical is a possible future scenario. I've never heard "futurable" in English; if it's even a word, I doubt that anybody would understand it if you wrote/said it.


----------



## eno2

[


jilar said:


> Busca con Google, en libros:
> Futurable future.
> 
> Verás todo lo que preguntas.



*Futurable

Fu´tur`a`ble*



*a.**1.*Capable of being future; possible to occur.
Not only to things future, but futurable.
- Fuller.



The Free Dictionary

Pero no esta en Lexico ni en WR ni en Collins.


----------



## Circunflejo

eno2 said:


> But that "which will never take place"' proposes a very narrowed down meaning that excludes itself from use in relation to 'possible events' or 'scenarios' in the future



I don't think so. You are overlooking 





> but which certainly would take place is some condition were fulfilled


I think that's the key of the meaning given by Grenier and it's also a relevant part of the meaning given by the RAE to futurible. The difference is that Grenier says that the event won't happen unless the condition is fulfilled and the RAE says the event may happen specially if the condition is fulfilled what I think it's basically the same although I'm aware there are nuances.


----------



## eno2

fenixpollo said:


> Gengo has the correct answer.


Yes
.#2 went  already in the same direction.


----------



## eno2

Circunflejo said:


> I don't think so. You are overlooking
> I think that's the key of the meaning given by Grenier and it's also a relevant part of the meaning given by the RAE to futurible. The difference is that Grenier says that the event won't happen unless the condition is fulfilled and the RAE says the event may happen specially if the condition is fulfilled what I think it's basically the same although I'm aware there are nuances.


OK But saying 'event which will never take place ' is a bit strong (or a bit wrong then) though.

See #23
TFD has it. In the same meaning as futurible  spanish.
See #22  Fenixpollo never has heard of it.
Let's drop it.It's a side issue here.


----------



## Circunflejo

eno2 said:


> See #22 Fenixpollo never has heard of it.



From what I gathered, it seems that the main use is in theology and philosophy and even in those areas doesn't seem to be used too much… so I think it's logic that most natives don't know the word.



eno2 said:


> Let's drop it.It's a side issue here.


----------



## fenixpollo

eno2 said:


> .#2 went already in the same direction.


Right, but "hypothetical situations" in #2 is different from "hypotheticals" in #12. I was voting in favor of the latter as a better translation for "futuribles".


----------



## Cenzontle

Let's forget about "futurables" in English.
The Google Ngram Viewer has a way to compare word frequencies across languages.
The graph shows Sp. "futuribles" at anywhere between 150 and 450 _times _the frequency of Eng. "futurables".  It's not a good match.
A good match would reduce it to a single word, though, so I vote for "hypotheticals" rather than "hypothetical situations".
I like "guesswork", too.  Maybe "I don't *indulge in* guesswork".
Do any of you native-speakers find the "i" in "futuribles" odd?
It implies the existence of a verb "futurir" or "futurer".  But these are supposedly not productive conjugations.
Does the word have a jocular tone?


----------



## Circunflejo

Cenzontle said:


> It implies the existence of a verb "futurir" or "futurer".



Futurible is said to come directly from Latin futuribilis.
We shouldn't forget either that Spanish noun futuro (as well as English future) comes from Latin futurus and futurus is the future active participle of the verb to sum (to be in English) so there you have the verb connection.



Cenzontle said:


> Does the word have a jocular tone?



No.


----------



## eno2

Cenzontle said:


> I like "guesswork", too.  Maybe "I don't *indulge in* guesswork".


Whose guesswork? 
You interpret that perhaps as meaning that the chief of the police doesn't know the answer himself, and would have to turn to guesswork  in order to be able to give a yes or no answer. That's not the case. He knows the answer very well but ducks (for understandable reasons)  a straightforward yes or no answer. By offering an evasive  but general statement  that nevertheless  leaves no doubt whatsoever about the yes or no option. (I said that already here above in other words).


----------



## jilar

Cenzontle said:


> Do any of you native-speakers find the "i" in "futuribles" odd?


Nadie debería. Ni con palabras en inglés. Como explica Circunflejo eso ya viene del latín.

Y los sufijos -able como -ible existen en ambas lenguas, dando la idea de que algo es posible o se puede hacer.
¿Por qué creéis que existe POSIBLE (possible) y significa lo que significa?

Invencible, _invincible_.
Del latín que en español pasó a vencer (en inglés desconozco el verbo asociado con esta raíz, y si existe no es muy común, más común sería usar verbos sinónimos; gain, conquer,...)

Vencible sería "que se puede vencer". Pero mientras decimos invencible o imbatible como palabras bien normales, es raro decir " inganable" tomando el verbo ganar para crear esa palabra.

Lo mismo puede pasar en inglés.
Edible (comestible, que se puede comer) Tomando la raíz del verbo en latín que los romanos usaban para "comer"

En cambio, del verbo tan común en inglés como To eat, sé que "eatable" en inglés es mucho menos común que edible.


La palabra futuro en español y future en inglés vienen del latín. Una conjugación, la del verbo ser, de lo más irregular (lo podemos ver en el español actual;yo soy, tu eres, él es... pero el pasado es Yo FUi, tú FUiste, él FUe... Ni idea de cómo era en latín, pero seguramente en español es como es porque así era en latín, tan irregular y con esos cambios totales de raíces)

El caso es que futurible se especializa en supuestos en el futuro. Y existe en español por tomarla ya del latín.

No existe, en cambio, "pasadable" o "pasadible" (versión en inglés podría ser "pastable"  ) y es fácil a dónde quiero llegar al mencionar tales invenciones.
Imaginemos un nadador que está siendo entrevistado y le preguntan:
-¿Cómo crees que sería tu vida si nacieras sin brazos ni piernas?
O dicha de otra manera:
-Supón que al nacer lo haces sin piernas ni brazos, ¿crees que serías el nadador que eres?

Como vemos el periodista está planteando un PASADO posible, o sea, un supuesto en el pasado.

¿Por qué entonces no usamos algo como "pasadable" o -ible, así como usamos futurible?
Pues porque las lenguas evolucionan por sí mismas. Claro que esa evolución depende de los hablantes. Pero los hablantes no son muy dados a inventar palabras, en cambio sí repiten palabras y expresiones ya existentes.

Si en un idioma, para un concepto o idea, se usa normalmente una sola palabra (por ejemplo edible en inglés, y no "eatable", o invencible, pero no tanto "inganable") es esa la que irá fijándose en el colectivo cuando piensan en ese concepto. Y por tanto es la que usarán.

Esto explica lo raro de " futurable" en inglés. Y esa rareza, o que es un término muy específico (quizá usado en determinados ambientes, muy concretos) explica que no aparezca en diccionarios, incluso en famosos diccionarios.
Esto también pasa en español, y en el mismísimo diccionario de la RAE.

Los diccionarios no reflejan todas las palabras que se usan o usaron en un idioma. Es una utopía.

Por si ayuda
FUTURO
future | Origin and meaning of future by Online Etymology Dictionary


----------

